

How can i automate password resets/updates for all my 700+ account logins? - aagd

I want to be able to change all my passwords to individually configurable values with just one click.<p>Is there any software available, or sample code to show how to achieve this? Ever since I started using password manager tools I always was wondering what happens when this data some day needs to be replaced.<p>I thought a tool for automated password updates would really make sense, maybe with an open plugin api for adding new services. It should be a transparent, open source solution that should definitlely not be web-based (unlike LastPass).
======
theideasmith
Right now I'm building something called Automata - for easily building
customized, modular workflows to automate life's repetitive tasks
([https://github.com/theideasmith/Automata](https://github.com/theideasmith/Automata)).

People will be able to publish and download modules containing blocks which
can easily be rearranged and configured both graphically and with code. It is
shell scripting for the 21st century.

It will make finding all these super specific solutions, like the one you
describe above, really easy to find and use.

Is this something you'd be interested in using? This solution could be one of
the first modules.

Let me know what you think.

~~~
aagd
Thanks, I'll definitely watch this.

